# which bit should I use for mortising a cutout for a flor vent?



## edzigmond (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all, 
first post, Just laid hardwood flooring in one bedroom and would like to make a custom vent cover out of the same wood. The opening is standard 4" x 10' and I would like to make a wood vent that sits flush to the floor? I still nedd to cut off one edge of it. Which would be a good bit type to mortise out the outer edge of the floor so the wood vent sits flush? 


thanks all


Edward


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

You might be better off installing small block inside the register to support your new vent, rather than routing a lip on the flooring. You would likely end up with a thin edge on the insert, that might break if someone walks over it. Then the new vent cover can just drop in. Much easier. IMHO


----------



## edzigmond (Dec 6, 2011)

good point. something to consider

Thanks
Ed


----------



## anacorrales (Dec 24, 2020)

muy interesante, voy hacer lo mismo


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

How thick is the flooring used?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the flooring is thin, I'd cut the opening with a jig saw, then glue in some wood blocks to reinforce the edges, then lay the vent in over that.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm with Tom and Barking Spider. Once you have the floor register cut out in the floor, go around the edges with nailed and glued cleats level with the top of the subflooring. Once it's dry slide in the new vent.

Looking at the picture it looks like the floor register isn't completely cut out. Incase the 2 end cut saw marks go past the side of the floor register use one of those oscillating tools to cut from end to end of the new flooring while not cutting the subfloor. When you make your new floor vent add in for the over cut.

BTW if you have enough flooring left over, see if you can find the same piece of plank and match up the grain. To me the look would be worth the effort.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

You could easily cut a pattern out as you would a router plate for a router table. Just align the pattern to the hole, mount and rout out with a top bearing bit of the correct length...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The vents I've installed (not many) are squared of, so if you use the router with a pattern, you will still have to square off the corners to fit. But you will get really nice smooth edges. If you use a jig saw, you can make the cut a little neater by applying green painters tape and using a down cut jigsaw blade.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Just make the insert match the routed hole. File,sander,etc..


----------

